# How many strands are mathews strings?



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone know how many strands are mathews strings.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think its 18 to 22 strands...


----------



## makemoreLHbows (Mar 6, 2009)

I believe on my DXT there are only 16 strands thats why they say stay with the Zebras they fit better in there cams whinners choice is 18 I think but heard no complaints from them either.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

It depends on which string material is used. The strands of the different materials are different thicknesses.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I am not sure. I have heard 18 strands. BCY recommend 22 strands. I generally use 22 strands on the string and 24 strands on the cable. I don't know what material Mathews is using and BCY does make material to customer specifications too.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Get ahold of Zebra, they can tell you for sure. They will also tell you serving sizes, ect.

Zebra Strings 
919 River Road, P.O. Box 367 
Sparta, WI 54656 
Phone: (608) 269-1235


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

On my S2 it had 18 strands of 452x, And 26 stands on cables , aslo talked to mathews string tec. He told me same thing now that there using 452x.
Dont now how many strands when they were using 8125, think it also was 18, so i was told.
Made my own set of strings of 452x, at 22 stands on string, and 24 on cables.
Put it through my chrony and speed is the same.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

452x will usually have about 22 strands, 8125 will usually have about 18 ultracam will usually have about 16 and cant tell you the rest without my string info. You can vary the amount of strands a little bit by using different serving sizes but you are limited a great deal if you want your nocks to fit your serving correctly.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for the input.


----------

